# Vitamix



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

I know this discussion has been before so I apologize in advance but I'm not very good at finding answers in old threads.

So my question: Is the Vitamix really worth the money? My Hamilton Beach blender is about ready to quit (got that burned motor smell) and I'm looking for another one before I really need it. What I want is something that is powerful enough to powder dried foods into powder and grind dried bread into fine bread crumbs. 

My HB is great with liquids but doesn't do well at all with dried foods no matter what I have tried to do. I've had it for quite a few years and it's been ok but it surely does not do a good job grinding stuff into powders -- and I use a lot of powders from my dehydrated foods.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I would definitely go for the VitaMix if you can make it fit into your budget - and get the second "dry" container for powdering your dehydrated foods. The machine does so much more than that, you may find yourself using it much more frequently than you thought.

Is it possible that your dehydrated foods might need to be dried a bit longer. Meat can be a little tricky, but things like tomatoes, onions, horseradish can be turned into powder with very little effort in a mortar & pestle (sp).

Not only will the "dry" container assist in making bread crumbs, it will grind wheat berries, beans, etc. into flour! It will make peanut butter from fresh peanuts, the best fruit smoothies you have ever eaten, _*real *_frozen yogurt, and hot soup from fresh vegetables. Can you tell I like my VitaMix?


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I love my vita mix... I have several containers that I use for different jobs. One of them I use to puree kitchen waste that I use to side dress my heavier feeding plants. 
You can get vita mixes on ebay for a fraction of the cost of a new one. I bought my first years ago from the company and gave it to my daughter. The one I have now I bought on ebay. Its not a new model, but works just as well.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I like my vita mix. I use it several times a week to grind berries into flour, although I find I can't get it as soft as store bought. I always wonder how long the blade will hold out.
I use it to make butter.
I dont think the soup it makes is near hot enough for my tastes, but an interesting feature nonetheless. My DD has used it to make smoothies, and I have used it to grind dried tomatoes into powder. Works great.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I know this will be going against the trend but I had one and returned it as I just never could justify the cost of it no matter how I tried. I found a nice Cuisinart that does everything (except heat soup) just as well as the Vitamix ever did and for 1/3 of the price. There really are some things in life that are simply over-priced.

JMO


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I totally agree with you. I bought one years ago, and returned it just in time for the 600$ part to go on my van. I received one for a gift years later. Otherwise, I still wouldn't have one. I find my mihu-lisa steam juicer a much more valuable tool. I did buy that. 120$.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I need to preface this with, I don't have one but have toyed with the idea many times but because of the cost have not gone through with the purchase. 

I guess you would have to really think about what you would use it for. I was told that if you wanted something mostly to grind wheat, that the wheat got too hot in it, you had to wait between batches (for larger recipes), that was enough of a turn off for me as that would have been a primary function for mine. I have a chopper which powders things pretty well and a food processor that can puree but has alot of pieces to clean.

If I could get one used in the one hundred dollar range I would consider it but thats all I would pay for used because you never really know how it was used and if it will last a month or a few years. I don't see them for sale much.

If you get one let me/us know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I love and miss my vitamix! It is an old one, and the blade thingy messed up. Currently the part is unavailable. :flame:
I will either hold out for the part or buy a new vitamix.
If you just want to try one try Craigslist or ebay. I got mine on freecycle!
And, if you hate it, the resale on those is amazing.

lonelyfarmgirl - If you stick with it you can get some real fine flour out of the wheat berries. I usually just stop and loosen it up a bit and hit it again. Really only took about 5 min. 
We do smoothies almost daily in the summer with it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If you are worried about the wheat berries overheating when you make flour, freeze the wheat first. I have an older Vita-Mix, the one with the stainless container with a spigot. I got a great deal on it at a garage sale - $14. It works GREAT. I could never recommend paying the full price for a new one, though.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Happened across this epinions.com review of Vitamix written by a former Vitamix dealer. It is some very good points to consider in the Pros and Cons list.

http://www.epinions.com/review/hmgd-Blenders-Vita-Vita-Mix_5000/hmgd-review-3AF9-38851B31-39BBA133-prod5


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I totally agree with one of the cons. It IS a terrible juicer.


----------

